# doing your horses mane and tale



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can get away with it, just trim or pull your horse's mane to the proper length (One hand width) 
It will save you hours!
If you prefer braiding
dampen the mane, and get yourself a proper braiding kit! having the proper materials make all the difference, and you can always find them at your local tack shop, or they can be ordered for you. 
Hair spray and hair gel can also be useful tools that you will love for the morning of the show where you don't have to re-make your last night's work.
Thinned and proper length mane will make everything easier, and will look neat and tidy. Just what the judge is looking for.

Tail-wise a simple plat down the middle (you can find videos for both mane and tail on YouTube all over the place) will suffice for most shows, or a pinwheel plat (also on YouTube) (which I can provide links to if you want) is also preferable. 
Have the ends of your tail even, not necessarily shortened, but all the same level, and of course have it all tangle free and shiny. 
Use a lot of hair spray on both! This will keep them happy and in place all day. Use thread and needle if you're comfortable because this will also make the plats (braids) much tidier.


----------



## horselover101241 (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks


----------

